# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد دانش اموزی

## mr.hossein99

*سلام
در بخش ثبت نام کد دانش اموز مقطع پیش رو میخواد ،  همون کد هست که تو کارنامه کلی دیپلم هست یا پیش کدش فرق داره ؟*

----------


## ithossein

کد دانش اموزی یکیه  روی کارت ورود به جلسه امتحان و  کارنامه نوشته

----------

